# can not connect internet with usb wireless card

## waterloo2005

My usb wireless card 's module is ath9k_htc. Below is dmesg output.

I have installed linux-firmware-20130728 .

I use xfce 4.10 and wicd.

What is the matter? 

Thanks

```
    [ 8.186628] ath9k_htc 2-1.3.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

    [ 8.186636] ath9k_htc 2-1.3.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

    [ 8.186656] usb 2-1.3.4: ath9k_htc: Firmware htc_7010.fw requested

    [ 8.186690] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

    [ 8.343761] usb 2-1.3.4: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_7010.fw, size: 72992

    [ 8.404775] ath9k_htc 2-1.3.4:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 45 credits

    [ 8.532972] ath9k_htc 2-1.3.4:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

    [ 8.532975] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

    [ 8.532976] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

    [ 8.532978] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

    [ 8.532979] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

    [ 8.532980] ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

    [ 8.532981] ath: Regpair used: 0x52

    [ 8.533203] ieee80211 phy1: Atheros AR9287 Rev:2

    [ 8.694189] systemd-udevd[363]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u3u4
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waterloo2005,

udev is the matter.

```
[ 8.694189] systemd-udevd[363]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u3u4
```

udev has renamed your wlan0 to wlp0s29u1u3u4.  Worse, its name will depend on the USB port that you plug the WiFi into.

Add net.ifnames=0 to the kernel line in grub.conf to keep the old kernel allocated names.

If you use wired networking now, your wired interface will revert to eth0 too.

----------

## waterloo2005

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> waterloo2005,
> 
> udev is the matter.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks first. 

In wicd, I can not find any wireless connection point. I think the drive of usb wireless card does not take effect.

How to do with it ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waterloo2005,

Its possible for your interface to exist but not work.  Please post your dmesg output.

You can put it into a file with 

```
dmesg > dmesg.txt
```

then post the file dmesg.txt.

If you are using wired networking then wgetpaste is your friend.

----------

## waterloo2005

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> waterloo2005,
> 
> Its possible for your interface to exist but not work.  Please post your dmesg output.
> 
> You can put it into a file with 
> ...

 

ath9k_htc is module for usb wireless card. ath9k is module for pci wireless card which works ok.

This is dmesg after I detach and attach usb wireless card .

https://dpaste.de/NPbIp/

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waterloo2005,

Look at the very last line in your dmesg post.

Please try the net.ifnames=0 fix I suggested before.

The good news is that there are no messages about firmware not being loaded, so I would expect your inteface to work.

----------

## waterloo2005

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> waterloo2005,
> 
> Look at the very last line in your dmesg post.
> 
> Please try the net.ifnames=0 fix I suggested before.
> ...

 

After using net.ifnames=0, pci wireless card does not work , too. In 'ifconfig' command , only find 'lo'.

Thanks

```
$ ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

